# Efficacy of a trend line



## boofis (22 January 2013)

Don't want to spam the blog section but I want to record whether the daily 'bearish trendline' holds on the US treasury futs (10 year).





I like to keep an eye on the daily chart as I assume there's a fair few retail traders that use it for their 'signals', so it's always handy to keep it in the back of the mind. 

So I can't call this an experiment as there's a massive 1 trial sample, but it will be interesting to see whether the USA continues this slight decline like all the doomsdayers say they will, and this will just be evidence either way in the short/mid term.

There's an area of 131'120 to 131'000 where it's had a crack at a few times and bought back up, I'd like to see it push through there if the 'trend' is going to continue. 

Just to be very clear: This is not how I trade, this is not a recommendation to make this trade, this is merely a 'thought experiment' to hold accountable USA haters to their bearish prophecies haha.


----------



## boofis (24 January 2013)

LOL, trendline broken on the upside. Well, that lasted all of 2 days, sorry folks, quite boring.


----------



## kid hustlr (30 January 2013)

subscribed!


----------



## Ann (30 April 2013)

Hi Boofis,

Overall the price of bonds is rising in the long term as I read it.
Cheers Ann


----------

